# After shave or even E-D-T



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This has been done before, but anyone into nice aftershaves, or Eau de Toilettes (EDT...the stronger version of the aftershaves)?

For years I've used Christian Dior 'Farenheit' EDT....I love the Parma Violet smell, and so does 'er indoors'. Just lately, I've become a fan of the latest Dior creation, 'Sauvage', advertised by Johnny Depp. Again, I use the EDT as it's longer lasting, and the missus absolutely loves it....in fact she's just texted me to say that she's bought me a 200cc bottle in the duty free at Gatwick for £30 cheaper than on the high street.

Let's not limit this thread to just male scents. What do you buy your wife/girlfriend? Mine likes the original Dior 'Poison' ...an unmistakeable scent, but has recently gone for 'Alien' and 'Black Opium' both of which I like. Have to say that the Black Opium smells strongly of chocolate....I think that's why the girlies like it!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Work...










Other times...










That's me really. I sometimes pick up something light like CK One or Eau d'Issay at the airport.

But I always have Taylor's and l'Occitan in stock.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

First: Congrats on you promotion.

Second: You don't have to smell pretty for me. Although it is appreciated....

Third: I just pee on a tree and mark my territory in reference to your 'male scent'.....ba ha ha ha ....

:laugh:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

my own current selection EDC-T is, tom ford black orchid, Gucci Guilty Pour Homme , Jean Paul Gaultier Le Male, and last joop

wife has, tom ford velvet & black orchid, or Prada

we are often a smelly pair :laugh:

deano

congrats on modship rodger, "with great power comes great responsibility" :biggrin:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

OMG, Rog, never saw the Mod status. Congrats old boy! :notworthy:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

:laugh: :laugh:

I think I'll just pass the tablet over to DC........you'll have time to put the kettle on, take a shower, walk the dog, game of chess, have a birthday, etc. :laugh:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

just finishing up a bottle of channel allure and about to start that dior sauvage - delayed by being given a big handful of the mini demo vaporisers as we also bought bamboo for the 710 and they had been having a slow day - pays to nice sometimes dunnit :clap:

anyhoo before that it was the sport version of allure, prior was allure again. the only reason i remember prior to that was that it was something from pacco rabbane which smelled like drain cleaner on me, the only thing which came close was polo which reacts badly on me and honks.

the 710 has spent the last few years wearing nina ricci but now as mentioned has switched to bamboo. got her poison once - and the motherin law wears channel no 5.

oddly this brings back schooldays memories of my best mates mum she was bloody stunning ... ahem ... anyway she wore anais anais i think, not that it mattered...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't bother these days, just another consumer product I've deemed a waste of money and unnecessary. A decent bar of soap and stick of Gillette does me.

:biggrin:

Doesn't make one blind bit of difference with the girlies.

They still like a bit of Bond.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Our lass has worn Estée Lauder Beautiful for many many years.

me, ..Nivea post shave balm ....doesn't smell hardly at all but does seem to have a smoothing effect


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I don't bother these days, just another consumer product I've deemed a waste of money and unnecessary. A decent bar of soap and stick of Gillette does me.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 You old smoothie....... :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

For Mrs W.










and I smell naturally of daisies and roses. :wicked:


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

I love Penhaligons. 
Got their beard oil in Sartorial and a Bottle of Bayolea EDT.








Pic is of my mini versions.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

It used to be Gucci Pour Homme before they retired it a few years back. My current fave is John Varvartos Dark Rebel; smells like solder, or so my mates say.

Guerlain, Little Black Dress for 'The trouble'; sex on a stick in my opinion.

Oh, and belated congratulations on your elevation to the Peerage!


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

No sense of smell so I don't bother, blob of E45 after a shave, and whatever deodorant the guvnor has bought me. I buy her what she tells me as I can't smell it.

Kev


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Who didn't have a spash of their old mans stuff thrown, against your will, on you and a bit of brylcreem when you were a kid going to grannies on a Sunday.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Who didn't have a spash of their old mans stuff thrown, against your will, on you and a bit of brylcreem when you were a kid going to grannies on a Sunday.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 :laugh:

We thought we was the dog's doodahs, & a bit of 'splash it all over Enry' :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Another one from back in the day was this.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I have been using this stuff ever since I started to shave. Never felt the need to change.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Eau d'I'm aMan is what I wear. Can't be bought in the shops, but can be found in the workplace where folk sweat for a living!

Must admit I am a hypocrite when it comes to women wearing this, double standards eh?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

With me it's mainly oil paint, turpentine and linseed oil, it seems to work with the women though as they seem to be happy to dis-robe when I want to get to work..... :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

artistmike said:


> With me it's mainly oil paint, turpentine and linseed oil, it seems to work with the women though as they seem to be happy to dis-robe when I want to get to work..... :biggrin:


 Do you need anyone to make the coffee & put the 'robe' on a hanger?........I'm free (& cheap). :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Diesel: Fuel for Life for me, and Armani: Diamonds for 'er indoors :thumbsup:


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

I have pretty good selection but always seem to favour various Boss aftershaves and EDT, very fresh and clean.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

At one point I had a shelf full of the stuff, as I liked to have a 'change' now and again. However, in a rationalisation of 'stuff' (i.e. having one quality pair of shoes, one quality pair of boots and one pair of trainers instead of the bottom of the wardrobe being full of crap) I have two and will not be changing from them, ever. Dior Homme Intense is the go-to smell, with a bottle of Old Spice for when I've had a shave.

I don't care what anyone says, Old Spice is a brilliant, brilliant aftershave.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

blackandgolduk said:


> I don't care what anyone says, blah blah yadda yadda


 Oh no it isn't ! and for starters dont put aftershave on freshly scraped skin - try moisturiser or shaving balm - put the smelly stuff on your pulse points ...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> Oh no it isn't ! and for starters dont put aftershave on freshly scraped skin - try moisturiser or shaving balm - put the smelly stuff on your pulse points ...


 Noooo! If there's one thing I like after a shave (a proper DE shave) it's the astringent sting of a high alcohol tincture being rubbed all over before the moisturiser. Weird, I know, but it works for me, and I still love the smell of OS.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

My thoughts on the subject...

I have been given more aftershaves and EDT that I could use in my lifetime, I am not one with such a system of routine to shave every day and I don't really care much for aftershaves.

I do have a favourite though "Jump" by Joop... it is nice in its own way and it always reminds me of someone (since it was her favourite) Since these memories are good ones I guess I have good association with the scent.

Apparently smell is a sense that gives greatest associations (one would assume music but what do I know?) and interestingly I was seeing a girl for a few months when I was quite young... there was nothing wrong with her, she was a lovely person and lovely looking but whenever we went to make out I just didn't feel comfortable or wish to proceed further with the activity. I broke up with her, but years later we spoke and she mentioned that she wears a certain perfume. It turns out this is the perfume my mother wears, so I believe subconsciously this was the reason it may have felt like I was kissing my mother ^^


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I can't stand women with perfume so make an attempt not to inflict the same on them. Who wants to smell like a bottle of chemicals? Might as well just save the money and buy some lynx Africa :yes: I finish off a shave with cold water and a towel.


----------



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

Bit of Nivea after a shave for me usually. Not that fussed on aftershave but I do use body splash most of the while.


----------

